
That’s What She Said: Double Entendre Identification (2011) [pdf] - cmmn_nighthawk
http://www.aclweb.org/anthology/P11-2016
======
jerad
Looked interesting, but it was sooo long.

~~~
andrewclunn
It's only 7 pages. People often exaggerate such things online.

~~~
secfirstmd
...

~~~
dgaaaaaaaaaa
I think he didn't

------
mrkgnao
someone please tell me that "open set" has the topological meaning here

~~~
msds
I was just considering this - is the topology on sexually explicit nouns the
discrete topology, or indiscrete?

------
partycoder
I am not looking forward for automated TWSS bots :-(

~~~
skeletonjelly
[https://github.com/bvandenbos/twss](https://github.com/bvandenbos/twss) from
5 years ago

~~~
partycoder
Need to put this in Jenkins to send an email based on commit messages.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
If that's in a work environment, update your resume first.

------
vacri
I find "as the bishop said to the actress" to be a much classier version of
"that's what she said", plus it can go both ways (as the actress said to the
bishop...)

------
erikb
The title makes this a lot less interesting for our female readers, I'd guess.
Please consider other people that don't share your humour when
creating/sharing titles.

~~~
microcolonel
Despite your concern, however valid, it did not deter the female _author_ of
the paper.

Honestly, anyone who is offended by the identification of this paper by a
common related phrase, probably does not have a career in science or software
that somebody didn't give them out of pity.

